# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Σε λειτουργία το πιλοτικό δίκτυο wimax του ΟΤΕ στο Άγιο Όρος

## ice

Σε λειτουργία το πιλοτικό δίκτυο wimax του ΟΤΕ στο Αγιον Όρος



Oλοκληρώθηκε η εγκατάσταση του πιλοτικού δικτύου WiMAX του ΟΤΕ στο Aγιον Όρος. Ήδη οι πρώτοι χρήστες έχουν συνδεθεί χρησιμοποιώντας το ασύρματο δίκτυο WiMAX για ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση.

Το πιλοτικό δίκτυο παρέχει υπηρεσίες ευρυζωνικότητας και ΙΡ τηλεφωνίας (VoIP). Η επίτευξη παροχής των υπηρεσιών αυτών πραγματοποιήθηκε σε μία περιοχή εξαιρετικά δυσπρόσιτη, με περιορισμένες υποδομές σε οδικά δίκτυα, μέσα μεταφοράς και μέσα επικοινωνιών, καθώς και με απουσία εγκατεστημένου δικτύου ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.

Συνολικά, εγκαταστάθηκαν 6 σταθμοί βάσης με την εμβέλεια του δικτύου να φτάνει τα 50χλμ, καλύπτοντας την πλειοψηφία των Μονών και Σκητών του Αγίου Όρους, σε σχεδόν όλη την έκταση της Χερσονήσου.

Το δίκτυο WiMAX που έχει υλοποιηθεί έχει τη δυνατότητα μετάδοσης έως και 60 Mbps (αμφίδρομα). Οι σταθμοί βάσης WiMAX του ΟΤΕ εκπέμπουν στην φασματική ζώνη των 3,5 GHz που έχει απονεμηθεί στον ΟΤΕ από την ΕΕΤΤ.

Στην αρχική φάση λειτουργίας, που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί οι πρώτοι χρήστες τόσο στο Άγιον Όρος όσο και στη Νήσο Αμμουλιανή και την περιοχή της Ιερισσού με ασύρματη ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση. Επίσης, χρήστες στις Καρυές απολαμβάνουν υπηρεσιών ADSL μέσω του διασυνδεδεμένου στο WiMAX ειδικού εξοπλισμού (DSLAM). Μεταξύ των χρηστών των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου συγκαταλέγονται 6 μεγάλες Μονές, η Αθωνιάδα Σχολή, καθώς και η Ιερά Επιστασία της Αθωνικής Πολιτείας.

Τα μέχρι στιγμής συμπεράσματα από τη λειτουργία του δικτύου WiMAX στο Αγιον Όρος είναι ενθαρρυντικά αφού το σύστημα έχει λειτουργήσει απρόσκοπτα ακόμα και σε εξαιρετικά δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες.

Παράλληλα με το δίκτυο WiMAX στο Αγιον Όρος, ο ΟΤΕ έχει εγκαταστήσει και αξιολογεί δύο ακόμη πιλοτικά συστήματα WiMAX, *στην Ανατολική Αττική και την Ιπποκράτειο Πολιτεία*, προκειμένου να δοθεί η δυνατότητα ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε περιοχές που είτε δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση με δίκτυο χαλκού είτε η πρόσβαση με το χάλκινο δίκτυο έχει μεγάλο μήκος και δεν επιτρέπει την παροχή ικανοποιητικών ταχυτήτων.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## jamesbond

Oλοκληρώθηκε η εγκατάσταση του πιλοτικού δικτύου WiMAX του ΟΤΕ στο Aγιον Όρος. Ήδη οι πρώτοι χρήστες έχουν συνδεθεί χρησιμοποιώντας το ασύρματο δίκτυο WiMAX για ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση.

Το πιλοτικό δίκτυο παρέχει υπηρεσίες ευρυζωνικότητας και ΙΡ τηλεφωνίας (VoIP). Η επίτευξη παροχής των υπηρεσιών αυτών πραγματοποιήθηκε σε μία περιοχή εξαιρετικά δυσπρόσιτη, με περιορισμένες υποδομές σε οδικά δίκτυα, μέσα μεταφοράς και μέσα επικοινωνιών, καθώς και με απουσία εγκατεστημένου δικτύου ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.

Συνολικά, εγκαταστάθηκαν 6 σταθμοί βάσης με την εμβέλεια του δικτύου να φτάνει τα 50χλμ, καλύπτοντας την πλειοψηφία των Μονών και Σκητών του Αγίου Όρους, σε σχεδόν όλη την έκταση της Χερσονήσου.

Το δίκτυο WiMAX που έχει υλοποιηθεί έχει τη δυνατότητα μετάδοσης έως και 60 Mbps (αμφίδρομα). Οι σταθμοί βάσης WiMAX του ΟΤΕ εκπέμπουν στην φασματική ζώνη των 3,5 GHz που έχει απονεμηθεί στον ΟΤΕ από την ΕΕΤΤ.

Στην αρχική φάση λειτουργίας, που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί οι πρώτοι χρήστες τόσο στο Άγιον Όρος όσο και στη Νήσο Αμμουλιανή και την περιοχή της Ιερισσού με ασύρματη ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση. Επίσης, χρήστες στις Καρυές απολαμβάνουν υπηρεσιών ADSL μέσω του διασυνδεδεμένου στο WiMAX ειδικού εξοπλισμού (DSLAM). Μεταξύ των χρηστών των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου συγκαταλέγονται 6 μεγάλες Μονές, η Αθωνιάδα Σχολή, καθώς και η Ιερά Επιστασία της Αθωνικής Πολιτείας.

Τα μέχρι στιγμής συμπεράσματα από τη λειτουργία του δικτύου WiMAX στο Αγιον Όρος είναι ενθαρρυντικά αφού το σύστημα έχει λειτουργήσει απρόσκοπτα ακόμα και σε εξαιρετικά δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες.

Παράλληλα με το δίκτυο WiMAX στο Αγιον Όρος, ο ΟΤΕ έχει εγκαταστήσει και αξιολογεί δύο ακόμη πιλοτικά συστήματα WiMAX, στην Ανατολική Αττική και την Ιπποκράτειο Πολιτεία, προκειμένου να δοθεί η δυνατότητα ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε περιοχές που είτε δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση με δίκτυο χαλκού είτε η πρόσβαση με το χάλκινο δίκτυο έχει μεγάλο μήκος και δεν επιτρέπει την παροχή ικανοποιητικών ταχυτήτων.

ΠΗΓΗ : http://WWW.IN.GR

----------


## ice

σε προλαβα για λιγο χεχε

Please admins combine the two topics to one

----------


## Neuro

> Please admins combine the two topics to one


Έγινε συγχώνευση των θεμάτων και προτίμησα να τα αφήσω στο "Νέα από ελληνικά sites".

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.pestaola.gr/ote-trials-wimax ... -packages/

edit: http://www.pestaola.gr/fujitsu-broadone-wx300-wimax/

----------


## ice

Ασύρματα και ευρυζωνικά
Σε πιλοτική λειτουργία δύο δίκτυα WiMAX στην Αττική

Δύο ασύρματα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα WiMAX του OTE βρίσκονται ήδη σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αττικής.

«Με τις εγκατεστημένες υποδομές, κάτοικοι στις περιοχές των Μεσογείων, της Ιπποκρατείου Πολιτείας και του Λεκανοπεδίου αποκτούν πιλοτικά τη δυνατότητα ευρυζωνικού Internet και ΙΡ τηλεφωνίας, χρησιμοποιώντας modem και τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές που ήδη διαθέτουν» αναφέρει τη Δευτέρα ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας Μάρακ, η οποία προμήθευσε τον εξοπλισμό.

Οι σταθμοί βάσης, τους οποίους κατασκεύασε η καναδική Redline Communications, εκπέμπουν στη ζώνη των 3,5 GHz και μπορούν να επιτύχουν ταχύτητες μετάδοσης έως και 18 Mbps αμφίδρομα ανά sector 7 MHz, ενσωματώνοντας ψηφιακή κρυπτογράφηση για λόγους ασφάλειας

Όπως δήλωσε στο in.gr/news εκπρόσωπος του OTE, πρόσβαση στα δίκτυα έχουν προς το παρόν μόνο οι κάτοικοι που είχαν δηλώσει συμμετοχή στο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας, το οποίο δεν δέχεται πλέον νέες εγγραφές.

Η ημερομηνία έναρξης της εμπορικής διάθεσης δεν έχει ακόμα αποφασιστεί.

Δίκτυο WiMAX του ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί πιλοτικά και στο Αγιο Όρος.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## papashark

Τι πιλοτικό και μπούρδες, μεταξύ μας, η ΜΑΡΑΚ έχει πουλήσει μπόλικο WiMax σε Internet cafe

----------


## mojiro

συγγνώμη δηλαδή αλλά όλη αυτή η φασαρία γίνεται για 17mbit/sector ? ? ?

----------


## bedazzled

> συγγνώμη δηλαδή αλλά όλη αυτή η φασαρία γίνεται για 17mbit/sector ? ? ?


Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, αν δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε copper local loop ...

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> συγγνώμη δηλαδή αλλά όλη αυτή η φασαρία γίνεται για 17mbit/sector ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, αν δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε copper local loop ...


Ακριβώς!

Κανείς δεν θέλει να ρίξει μεγάλες επενδύσεις στην επαρχεία γιατί δεν υπάρχει η ανάλογη αγορά να επιστρέψει τα προσδοκώμενα κέρδη  ::  ... καπιταλισμός βλέπεις...

ενώ το ασύρματο πάει μακριά και φτηνά!  ::

----------

